# Cardinal: Open Source Free VST Wrapper for VCV Rack



## José Herring (Feb 18, 2022)

What do you think? I might give it a shot in a bit and see if it's stable. Little concerned about the ethical ramifications of it, but doesn't seem illegal so may just live with the slight guilt if it works.









Cardinal: Open source VCV Rack as a free VST plugin


If you don't want to invest in VCV Rack 2 Pro to get a modular rig inside your DAW then Cardinal will wrap up the free version as a plugin.




www.gearnews.com


----------



## Joe_D (Feb 18, 2022)

Leaving aside the (considerable) ethical questions,

_"The main differences are that Cardinal only supports the modules that are included in the build of the plugin. These are the stock modules and some of the other free ones. You can’t load external modules or commercial ones."_

…that'd be a deal-breaker for me right there.

I did buy the commercial (Pro) version of VCV Rack, and I'm glad I did. It's comprehensive with a massive quantity of excellent modules.


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 19, 2022)

Seldom did I find an offer that you could describe as "Freemium" that was as generous and well thought out as VCV's where you basically get almost everything for free and just have to pay for one special use case, however widespread you might think it is. Considering how much of our money we all shovel into the mouths of the well-fed big players I really think we need to find other chances for saving money.

OTOH, not trying to preach to the choir, here. I guess we all think the same thing.


----------

